# Best Creatine Transport System



## ShaqFu (Aug 8, 2002)

OK, there seem to be hundreds out there now and it's getting harder and harder to seperate solid prducts from mass marketed crap.

I'm sure I missed a few, so post about a better one if it's not on the list, or throw some comments back at me on the ones up there.

Thanks boys


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 9, 2002)

I liked the phosphagen if gave me decent gains. I have tryed celltech (i know that i preach about how crappy it is ) it gave me minamal muscle gains and a large amount of body fat. Only for hardgainer use only.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 9, 2002)

Please people dont vote all at once ur going to crash the site


----------



## ShaqFu (Aug 9, 2002)

lol..

There's been some talk in these forums about that Swole stuff. I was thinking about trying a bottle. As for the rest, they just seem SO expensive..

How can the Creatine transport make the Creatine cost twice as much? Or even more than that sometimes!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 9, 2002)

I would say just buy some creatine and some applejuice and have that with a protein shake and u would be fine. Swole from what everybody has been saying is garbage and not to be used.


----------



## ShaqFu (Aug 9, 2002)

I thought I heard the opposite about Swole. That it was TOO strong. So hard a spike it made gopro ill..

Didn't he call it "The next generation of Creatine Supplements" or something along those lines.. I'll keep checking on LAM's thread though. I hear he's made a guinea pig out of himself.


----------



## oldschoolboy (Aug 29, 2002)

50g dextrose, 50g protein, 5g creatine. Studies have shown it works just as well as 100g dextrose and 5g creatine.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 29, 2002)

Actually, the, almost paradoxical, effect of protein + carbs is that it induces _more_ insulin than the same amount of carbs alone.

Logically, you'd expect the protein to slow the digestion and absorbtion and for insulin response to be lower, but such is not is the case.

Personally, as far as i'm concerned, it's a factor of money.

I don't buy overhyped and over priced supplements.

5-15g creatine + Xg dextrose + Yg malto + Zg protein = you're set, for a MUCH lower price.

Dextrose is cheap as shit, and malto bought in bulk costs hardly anything.

Protein is the only really 'proper' cost.

Creatine monohydrate is cheap (relatively).

No need to buy into all these shitey products for extra $$$ when they'll only make 1%* difference



*Made up statistic. But then again, 87.63%** of all statistics are made up on the spot.

**Another made up statistic.


----------



## gopro (Aug 30, 2002)

Most people can make good gains on just plain creatine and grape juice, however, some people don't want the sugar. In this case a transport system can help out. Swole has been toned down and is a good one. V 12 is also a good choice. For most, throwing in 5 grams with a post workout shake of whey and carbs is just fine.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 17, 2002)

> For most, throwing in 5 grams with a post workout shake of whey and bs is just fine.


ditto my big friend


----------



## gopro (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> ditto my big friend



Great minds think alike...oh, and they build big f'n muscles too, LOL!


----------



## TheKlique (Nov 3, 2002)

For the last few weeks I have been taking Cell Tech, HMB, Hydroxycut, Glutamine, and ZMA... 

I am getting great gains, and size.. I have been using Cell Tech off and on for a couple months, and I must say that I cant get enough of it..


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TheKlique *_
> For the last few weeks I have been taking Cell Tech, HMB, Hydroxycut, Glutamine, and ZMA...
> 
> I am getting great gains, and size.. I have been using Cell Tech off and on for a couple months, and I must say that I cant get enough of it..


There are some that would argue the effect of each of these suppliments!


----------



## pureplaya616 (Nov 21, 2002)

why does cell tech get such a bad rap, i havent used it but everyone i know seems split on it.  I know that they are not the most trustworthy company


----------



## gopro (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by pureplaya616 *_
> why does cell tech get such a bad rap, i havent used it but everyone i know seems split on it.  I know that they are not the most trustworthy company



The truth is, there is nothing "wrong" about Cell Tech. If you are looking to use a creatine product with no concern for adding some bodyfat, than Cell Tech is fine...in fact, its good. It contains German creatine (the best) and some ALA, along with 75 g of sugar which will give you a nice insulin spike. Personally, I don't feel that all that sugar is necessary to get benefits from creatine, but if its used once per day...post workout...there is nothing wrong with it (unless again, you are focusing on losing bodyfat).

The problems lies with Muscle Tech's advertising claims. They make it sound that their products are about the equal of steroids, which they are NOT. This is what leaves a bad taste in consumers' mouths!


----------



## odin52 (Jul 13, 2003)

try creatine hsc by ast I have good results every time I used it.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> This is what leaves a bad taste in consumers' mouths!


As well as the Alpha Lapoic Acid it contains


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 14, 2003)

I tend to agree with those that say there is a lot of hype in some of these products. 

Thus said, I have used SyntheVol??? 2 HP and its not too bad on the sugar - only 105 cals at 10g sugar and 10 gm creatine. 

I'd probably just as easily go with a pure pharmaceutical grade of creatine powder and add in with water and my post workout fast carb (e.g. ripe banana) and protein chaser. But when you have discount coupons and free merchandise incentives (for competitors in BFL) it???s more simple to just click ???add to my cart??? when on line ordering.

OH! Please note that this *poll *, the way it is constructed is *pre-biased * to favor companies with single products such as Muscle Techs' CellTech product. EAS products will get washed out and fragmented simply by the fact that they have a large number of specialized product offerings that just so happen to have Creatine in them. I am sure this was an oversight.


----------



## Nate (Jul 15, 2003)

i've been losing bodyfat while on cell-tech.


----------



## timinator (Jul 16, 2003)

in my opinion it is better to make your own delivery system.  because then maybe there is too much or too little of an ingredient in the supplement.  but if you mix up your own then you can put in the exact amounts, because you need different amounts for more/less training you do.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 21, 2003)

ripe bananas make any protien taste good, couple of drops of honey makes it even sweeter, if you using a flavorless protein.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 21, 2003)

Has anyone tried Krush4 by Allmax Nutrition? I have heard good things about it, never tried it. I have always just used the tried and true grape juice and creatine myself.


----------



## hustler11 (Aug 23, 2003)

What good things have you heard abouti t? I tried a tub of it and dont think its worth the money at all. Its nothing innovating either, just creatine mono, dextrose, malto, and some other "complexes" they add like a nos complex and glutamine complex. Except the brochure and ingredients label doesnt indicate how much glutamine, and the nos complex isnt Arginine but some ginseng extract?


----------



## tk... (Aug 27, 2003)

i have heard good things about Trac by MHP, it contains nitirc oxide already mixed ,,dont assk me how much g. of no2, cuz truthfully i have no idea, but to my knowledge it is the only one in the market right now that over the creatine and no2 together mixed....my friends have reported good gains and pumps with it..any comments


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by odin52 *_
> try creatine hsc by ast I have good results every time I used it.




Ditto, great stuff!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2003)

Alpha Lipoic acid....  It is a transport used in cell tech.  If you buy plain creatine, and buy ALA capsules it is much, much cheaper.  Plus it shows great results.


----------



## odin52 (Sep 19, 2003)

creatine hsc doesn't have ala in it because it oxidizes into basically nothing very quickly. AST does suggest that you buy the capsules separately though. Usually I just go with a good plain creatine and the capsules too, I don't think you can beat it.


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2003)

Did I mention VPX Plasma Expandor? This is definitely # 1, with SANs V-12 and Syntrax's Swole close behind.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 28, 2003)

I tried the plasma expander, it was to strong for my stomach. So I had to split the dosage in half and take it twice. Great pumps and seemed to work that way for me though.

San V12 tasted great and had good pumps during my workouts.

And the pumps weren't as good from either of them as I'm getting from the Swole V2 currently as well as I have been recovering faster.


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I tried the plasma expander, it was to strong for my stomach. So I had to split the dosage in half and take it twice. Great pumps and seemed to work that way for me though.
> 
> San V12 tasted great and had good pumps during my workouts.
> ...



I really like the Swole, and I really like the V-12, but I don't feel the perpetual pump from either that I got from Plasma Expandor. I felt pumped all day on that stuff!


----------



## jmr1979 (Nov 7, 2003)

how about iptimum nutrition creatine powder cheap and works good for me


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 8, 2003)

I didn't have any success with Cell-Tech. Its over marketed garbage in my humble opinion

Thats not to say that all of the Muscle Tech products are, but Cell-Tech didn't work for me at all.

I have been using PBL effervessent creatine plus. It is cheaper than Cell-Tech and for more effective. At least for me it has been, I know everyone is diferent.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 8, 2003)

i've used generic pure creatine monohydrate and taken in with gatorade before and after workout and thought it gave a really nice increased pump feeling... however, I am torn between adding Swole V2 or VPX plasma expandor to my cart.... ARgH!!! decisions, decisions...


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

Balla,

I definately agree with you. I blend in a nice bananna in every glass of protein and it makes a world of difference....Good stuff.
Then I use 5 grams of creatine monohydrate powder 30 minutes before workout and 5 after workout.  I heard that the other forms of creatine like liquid is just a waste of your money.  The powder is very cheap.   Seems to work pretty well.



> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> ripe bananas make any protien taste good, couple of drops of honey makes it even sweeter, if you using a flavorless protein.


----------



## tomas101 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tk... *_
> i have heard good things about Trac by MHP, it contains nitirc oxide already mixed ,,dont assk me how much g. of no2, cuz truthfully i have no idea, but to my knowledge it is the only one in the market right now that over the creatine and no2 together mixed....my friends have reported good gains and pumps with it..any comments




and survery says......
































ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh your wrong...most creatine supps now are use a notric oxide base in them


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 8, 2003)

Notric?  sounds like what I say when my exgirlfriend is trying to get in my apartment...


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I would say just buy some creatine and some applejuice and have that with a protein shake and u would be fine. Swole from what everybody has been saying is garbage and not to be used.



That was for the old verison. I gonna try the new verison since it has gotten some awesome reviews


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Have I been missing something?   The comments from the threads I have been reading have stated that people are worshiping Swole V2 Creatine.  Their stating that it is the best and they would not use anything else.  Maybe this is the new version your talking about.


----------



## NoRemorse (Dec 7, 2003)

I've been using Phosphagen mixed with maltodextrin.  The Phosphagen costs me $11.00 online for 100 servings.  The maltodextrin I get from a store that sells products for brewing beer at home for just about nothing.  Works awesome for me.  Great strength gains, recuperation, and not hard on the wallet


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Have I been missing something?   The comments from the threads I have been reading have stated that people are worshiping Swole V2 Creatine.  Their stating that it is the best and they would not use anything else.  Maybe this is the new version your talking about.



Yeah older versions alot of people claimed that they got really lightheaded and had headaches when taking it yet they still got good gains. Now i believe that they improved on it. I have yet to hear any such side effects from the new version.


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

I've never had problem using straight Prolab creatine powder mixed with 50g whey isolates and 50g dextrose... That's my transport of choice.


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 18, 2004)

You didn't mention VITARGO-CGL!
It's right up there with the best and provides excellent results!
I would say Swole-Vitargo-CGL share the tophonors.


> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> OK, there seem to be hundreds out there now and it's getting harder and harder to seperate solid prducts from mass marketed crap.
> 
> I'm sure I missed a few, so post about a better one if it's not on the list, or throw some comments back at me on the ones up there.
> ...


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 18, 2004)

Iver tried,
-Swole (original)-unimpressed
-Plasma Expandor-good results, tastes like ass though
-V12-pretty good results
-Vitargo-Easier on stomach than dextrose, good with insulin(exo), mixes horribly

I'm going to give Kreatine Ultra by BSL a try soon


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2004)

When was the last time you tasted ass prolangtum?  



> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> Iver tried,
> -Swole (original)-unimpressed
> -Plasma Expandor-good results,  *tastes like ass though-* V12-pretty good results
> ...


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 18, 2004)

IS THIS DESIGNED BY NASA SCIENTISTS OR WHAT?
I'VE USED THIS THING AND IT'S EQUAL IN TERMS OF RESULTS WITH V-12, SWOLE & VITARGO-CGL.



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I really like the Swole, and I really like the V-12, but I don't feel the perpetual pump from either that I got from Plasma Expandor. I felt pumped all day on that stuff!


I felt pumped all day on that stuff!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

Test, I take it you don't like Gopro very much do you?  Man he is stating an opinion. Lighten up bro. Nobody is flaming you for stating yours.  I'll be honest with everyone,, the best pumps I've felt to date still came from the good old original no hype  Pure Creatine Monohydrate powder from GNC mixed with Welches Grape juice.  And that is MY opinion.  I like the Swole V.2 because of the taste but my pumps haven't been any better then with the plain Creatine.


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2004)

I share the same opinion FS.
Why waste your money,  Old fashioned creatine monohydrate powder seems to work well.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2004)

yes it does but I must also note that I have been using the swole V.2 anyway because through 1fast400 it isn't expensive and tastes really good.


----------



## Testosterone (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. I never offend Goporo or any other guy. Honestly, I never have to. Your opinion is 100% Real and for SURE. 
Plasma Expendor is #1 for Gopro because GroPro works for him and with all honesty, he's correct. He must be loyal to his company. 

I think it would be better for Gropro if he didnt disclose the fact that he works for vpx. this way everyone would have taken his opinions honestly. but as of now, the case his, there's a element of suspiscion about every review on any VPX product. 

"I WAS JUST CURIOUS TO KNOW that What makes Palsma Expender that much superior to all!!" The way gopro expresses his opinion on just about any VPX product makes you wonder sometime or other....Is this stuff that advanced!! Untouchable!!

Peace and Respect to you all brothers!


> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Test, I take it you don't like Gopro very much do you?  Man he is stating an opinion. Lighten up bro. Nobody is flaming you for stating yours.  I'll be honest with everyone,, the best pumps I've felt to date still came from the good old original no hype  Pure Creatine Monohydrate powder from GNC mixed with Welches Grape juice.  And that is MY opinion.  I like the Swole V.2 because of the taste but my pumps haven't been any better then with the plain Creatine.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2004)

OK Test point well taken and I see where your coming from.  I'm sure to an extent what your saying is true. GOPRO does think very highly of VPX products and he does promote them when possible but I don't think that is a bad thing.  I think the fact that he tells people that he works for VPX prooves that he is honest and has no hidden agendas or trying to be sneaky.  
I'll give you a very very good example,  SYNTRAX got ahold of some of us members here in PMs asking if we/I would try some free samples and to post on them.   I agreed but unlike others here I made it known when I commented on the SWOLE V.2 that it was given to me FREE I did so again with ISOMATRIX RELOADED.  It turned out that I liked both products but I MUST again be honest, if I didn't I would have done 1 of 2 things.  1, not post anything so not to show disrespect to the company or 2. say I didnt' see much from them or they tasted like crap.  I think GP thinks and acts similar to myself in that department.  He has stated that certain VPX products tasted like crap before and has also come clean when asked about certain products that he never tried them so couldn't really comment.  I believe in my heart that GOPRO tells it like it is.  I don't think he will come out and say Oh our new Prohormone really sucks. I actually lost size on it! but I believe if it were not optimimal he just would not comment on it.  
(((I know I'm rambling on a bit but its 7am and I've been up since 11am yesterday.  I'm tired)))))

Last little note Test.  The only thing regarding your post that drew my attention to it was the CAPS. when using caps it tends to give off the impression to the readers that your yelling and personnally I think the post could have been worded a little less harsh.  I've seen other posts of yours and they are very well written so I know you have the ability to state a point and to do so in a positive and nice manner.  Anyway I better shutup now before I put you to sleep Too.  Damn Im tired.  Sorry for the extensive reading.  Peace


----------



## Testosterone (Feb 3, 2004)

Well said firestrom. I appreciate your comments.
I surely do enjoy your reading even it is targeted at me. 
But as I said earlier, "EVERYTHING IS A MATTER OF OPINION"

BTW, what I actually remarked previously about Plasma Expandor was ''just as good as SWOLE and other stuff" Nothing extraordinary. In no way, I attacked this product.

Anyway never mind my opinion! I'm here to learn something from you guys.


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2004)

I work for VPX for one reason. I believe very highly in their products. I have stated this before but it warrants restating here: I was offered jobs with 2 other supplement companies before VPX, but although the other offers were quite good, I refused to go to work for a company whose products I did not believe in. I had been using VPX products for several years before taking this job, on myself and with a large personal training clientele. I sold a ton of VPX at my gym. Its very simple. I think that they have the best OVERALL line of prducts in the industry. Even if I left this job, I would continue to promote their products. End of story.

Also, if you have read my posts over the years you would see that I readily praise other companies as well...Syntrax, Avant, AST, Dorian, Muscle Link, Pro Lab, SAN, etc.

In the case of Plasma Expandor, this product contains ingredients that the other creatine transports do not. I really like SAN v-12 and Syntrax Swole, but I started a thread about PE long before I worked at VPX and sang its praises back then. The stuff makes me feel pumped all day and that is something that I did not get with any other product.

(By the way...PE II is coming soon)


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2004)

VPX SUCKS!!!!   Just kiddin gopro


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> VPX SUCKS!!!!   Just kiddin gopro



LOL!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> Well said firestrom. I appreciate your comments.
> I surely do enjoy your reading even it is targeted at me.
> But as I said earlier, "EVERYTHING IS A MATTER OF OPINION"
> ...



LOL ("Even if it is targeted at me") that was funny.  Seriously though I'm sorry you feel that way.  I am actually ready to attack anyone my man but I just keep catching your posts 1st!!! hahaha   
But just so you don't feel I'm showing prejudice towards you I will attack Gopro now.

Gopro, I have never actually seen you in person but have to go by what others here say you look like...all buffed and looking good but personnally I think you paid these people to say these things about you.  I have a feeling your a 5"2' mexican with bad teeth and that you really DO NOT work for VPX but a landscape company.  I may be wrong but this is just my opinion.  Your advice in training really suks as well does VPX product.  I prefer K Mart brand supplements because they are much cheaper and mixed right in the K Mart Employee lunch room so I know it's real.  So anyway essa get a real job and start working out Holmes.  
Fire  hahahahahahaha


----------



## Testosterone (Feb 11, 2004)

Thats cool.
Surely, you know how to keep this board ticking! Still I enjoy your say!


> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> LOL ("Even if it is targeted at me") that was funny.  Seriously though I'm sorry you feel that way.  I am actually ready to attack anyone my man but I just keep catching your posts 1st!!! hahaha
> But just so you don't feel I'm showing prejudice towards you I will attack Gopro now.
> 
> ...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 11, 2004)

Funny how posts take these weird turns and end up in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 14, 2004)

Like to keep the threads Light and friendly Camaro.


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Feb 17, 2004)

I just purchased Plasma Expandor recently...However, I am used to taking straight Creatine, basically with no caloric content...Since I am also in the process of gradually raising my caloric count (+100 Cals every week or two to feed my awakening metabolism), I don't want to shock my body with 328 Cals (two servings as directed) right off the bat...Should I use one serving to start post workout, and gradually add the pre serving?...Or is the pre even necessary?...VPX also suggests to stack with Creaject, does that seem necessary? Thanks...


----------



## scottrtrout (Feb 17, 2004)

5-CreaCyamine by Iron-Tek is great!!

Scott


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 17, 2004)

I think Swole is waste of money. After one tub i had little to no gains.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALIENEGYPT *_
> I just purchased Plasma Expandor recently...However, I am used to taking straight Creatine, basically with no caloric content...Since I am also in the process of gradually raising my caloric count (+100 Cals every week or two to feed my awakening metabolism), I don't want to shock my body with 328 Cals (two servings as directed) right off the bat...Should I use one serving to start post workout, and gradually add the pre serving?...Or is the pre even necessary?...VPX also suggests to stack with Creaject, does that seem necessary? Thanks...



No, do not stack with Creaject (silly) and also you can just do 1 serving per day...post workout (or in the morning if off from training).


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks, GP, You the Man!


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALIENEGYPT *_
> Thanks, GP, You the Man!


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 18, 2004)

HEAT UP GRAPEJUICE, mix creatine in..and take it..best delivery system  simple

CM


----------



## Testosterone (Feb 18, 2004)

Although nowadays, I use Vitargo CGL with good results, My all time favorite is plain Micronized Creatine (Pfanstiehl) mixed with fresh sugarcane juice! It's tasty, easy and cheapest method to inject creatine into muscles.


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 21, 2004)

sorry to get of subject, If you wanted to take creatine but you didnt have time to make shakes from powder, i read the liduid is a wast of money. now its pretty cheap and if there is a little bit of mass do you think it worth it?


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2004)

Spitfire,

Just use creatine monohydrate powder and mix it in water, juice, or your favorite beverage. (simple as that).   You don't have to put it in a shake.



> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> sorry to get of subject, If you wanted to take creatine but you didnt have time to make shakes from powder, i read the liduid is a wast of money. now its pretty cheap and if there is a little bit of mass do you think it worth it?


----------



## LAM (Apr 17, 2004)

I believe that the delivery system on this product makes it the most effective creatine supplement...for all you old MM'er this is Terry Giles new company

http://www.vitalstate.com/html/products.aspx?html=RussianRed-Main


----------



## physicallyelite (Apr 17, 2004)

Adding protein to your carb+creatine drink can further enhance the amount of creatine your muscles absorb. Drinking a carb+protein+creatine drink post-workout would be the best possibly scenario. Maybe taking ALA at this time too for more benefit.


----------



## David Tolson (Apr 18, 2004)

My vote is for: None of the above. Dextrose, ALA, and exercise.


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2004)

Eat a tub of Baskin Robbins Ice Cream and a bag of potato chips before and after each workout


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

What about good ole  Creatine/dextrose ???  Much of what I've read and heard from people is nothing beats it.   Just what I've read and heard peeps.  Don't look at me for answers.  lol


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2004)

This article states creatine with Vitargo is superior 

Vitargo [R], a newly developed and patented high molecular weight carbohydrate from Sweden, is revolutionizing the way we take creatine. Vitargo [R] has such unique characteristics that you will never again consume creatine by itself or in combination with sugars like dextrose or maltodextrin. Vitargo [R] will not only deliver more creatine to your muscles than ever before, it also restores muscle energy (glycogen) 70% faster than any other carbohydrate. On top of that, Vitargo [R] is as potent in stimulating insulin as dextrose and yet it is completely sugar-free. Moreover, Vitargo [R] passes through the stomach 80% faster than dextrose, thus not causing the stomach discomfort and the bloated feeling so many creatine/dextrose users experience. Vitargo [R] plus creatine is pure dynamite and thanks to clinical tests at the Karolinska Institute in Stockholm, Sweden, Volu-Gro [TM] has become the first product in the US which has been licensed to contain the proper amount of Vitargo [R] and creatine needed to pro duce superior creatine results.

FACT: Creatine with Vitargo [R] as found in Volu-Gro is vastly superior to current creatine formulas

The fusion of creatine with Vitargo [R] is a major advance in creatine technology. For the first time it has become possible to accelerate creatine transport from the stomach into the bloodstream. Mixed in water with creatine, the high molecular weight carbohydrate Vitargo [R] forms an extremely hypotonic solution which passes very quickly from the stomach into the bloodstream. The significance of this is that creatine and the insulin stimulating carbohydrate Vitargo [R] enter the bloodstream at the same time, which allows creatine and insulin to peak simultaneously. More creatine can now be transported to the muscles because of insulin's timely presence. This is not the case in regular creatine products or creatine/dextrose formulas, where creatine remains in the stomach much longer and insulin levels peak to soon as the following paragraph points out.

FACT: The Vitargo[R] component in Volu-Gro is rendering creatine with dextrose obsolete!

Most creatine formulas today depend on dextrose (a simple sugar) to raise insulin: the primary element responsible for transporting creatine to the muscles. Scientific studies however have long proven that dextrose is absorbed faster than creatine, which means the important insulin spike comes too soon and leaves a substantial portion of creatine without a carrier, and the creatine goes to waste. In scientific studies dextrose is therefore given 30 minutes after creatine, because scientists are well aware that dextrose and creatine do not peak in the bloodstream at the same time. Taking a creatine product which contains both creatine and dextrose will not give you the same results as seen in these studies. This inequality has now been solved through the fusion of creatine with Vitargo[R]. Vitargo[R] is equally as potent in stimulating insulin as dextrose, but because of Vitargo[R]'s much higher molecular weight and it's very low osmolality rate, Vitargo[R] has the distinct advantage of acting like a pump, pul ling creatine and water along with it from the stomach into the bloodstream. This ensures that creatine and insulin are present in the bloodstream at the same time. A much greater amount of creatine can now be transported into the muscles due to synchronized creatine and insulin levels.


----------



## madden player (Jul 19, 2004)

physicallyelite said:
			
		

> Adding protein to your carb+creatine drink can further enhance the amount of creatine your muscles absorb. Drinking a carb+protein+creatine drink post-workout would be the best possibly scenario. Maybe taking ALA at this time too for more benefit.


I wish I had a link to the study that proved what you said to be true.  I can't be bothered digging through my collection of muscle/fitness mags but whey protein isolate+carb+creatine is the bomb!!

Post workout is the best time to take your creatine.  I like to add mine to my recovery drink.  I add 10g creatine, 50g of whey protein isolate and 50g of a high glycemic carb in a 20 oz shaker cup with some water. Shake vigorously and drink it down immediately.


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

Creatine Ethyl Esters have em all beat now, so its all moot!


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 20, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Creatine Ethyl Esters have em all beat now, so its all moot!


 Where can I find info on Creatine Ethyl Esters? Never heard of it.


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

This is a new form of creatine in that it is bound to an ester making it FAR more absorbable from the gut into the bloodstream. Regular creatines are very poorly absorbed out of the gut because creatine itself has a dual charge, positive on one end and negative on the other (known in science as a "zwitterion"), and this makes it non-lipoliphic, or fat penetrating. So why does this matter? Well, this is becuase the cells that line the gut are lipid (fat) membranes, and thus regular creatine is not absorbed very well at all through these membranes. Think of it like if you took two magnets and tried to put them together and they "push away" from eachother.

Now, with CEEs, you have an ester attached to the creatine and esters are VERY lipoliphic, or fat penetrating. The ester carries the creatine right through the lipid membranes and into the bloodstream for transport to muscle cells. There is no bloating or gas in the stomach b/c the creatine does not just sit there waiting to get through, and there is MUCH more creatine available for your muscle cells!

So there you have some info! Whew!

Several companies sell CEEs, but I have to plug CEX by VPX b/c I work with them and b/c I take it myself and it works so freaking well.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Where can I find info on Creatine Ethyl Esters? Never heard of it.



Whenever you ask Gopro a question, the answer is always vpx lol


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whenever you ask Gopro a question, the answer is always vpx lol



Thats complete crap and you know it. I probably mention VPX on my own in 1 of 100 posts.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Chill out.  The "lol" means im just giving you shit.  But whatever..


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Chill out.  The "lol" means im just giving you shit.  But whatever..




Whether you are kidding or not, its still an untrue statement that I did not appreciate...thats all. Others may not know you are "just giving me shit."


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Ah, looks like I wont give you shit again.  I know you take a lot of shit for being a rep, but I also dont agree with the way you market.  

Laterzz..


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ah, looks like I wont give you shit again.  I know you take a lot of shit for being a rep, but I also dont agree with the way you market.
> 
> Laterzz..



I don't market. My involvement is in other areas. If I had my way with the marketing, alot would change.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 21, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I don't market. My involvement is in other areas. If I had my way with the marketing, alot would change.


 Well, you answered my question well, and I appreciate it. I will certainly look into using it, but regular creatine works well for me right now--plus I have lots of it to take first. Thank you for the info, though.


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Well, you answered my question well, and I appreciate it. I will certainly look into using it, but regular creatine works well for me right now--plus I have lots of it to take first. Thank you for the info, though.



You are welcome. I always did well on regular creatine too. I especially like SAN V12 and Syntrax Swole...also love the effects of VPX Plasma Expandor, but hate the taste.

Good luck bro!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Sep 14, 2004)

I have used Cell-Tech a few years back,worked great for me,but the price is kinda high,Now I have just been throwing a scoop of creatine with my postworkout drink.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2004)

SAN's V-12. Best creatine I have ever used.


----------



## gopro (Sep 14, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> SAN's V-12. Best creatine I have ever used.



This was my all-time favorite until I started using CEX.


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't you mean "SEX"   

Man you started late in life gopro


----------



## gopro (Sep 15, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Don't you mean "SEX"
> 
> Man you started late in life gopro



Yeah, and now I'm making up for lost time


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2004)

Well if ya had someone like Sapphire, I'm sure she could help you catch up  
(and didn't mean that as insulting Sapphire)  You know I like to tease around.
Oh how nice that would be


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well if ya had someone like Sapphire, I'm sure she could help you catch up
> (and didn't mean that as insulting Sapphire)  You know I like to tease around.
> Oh how nice that would be



If you only knew................


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2004)

Well it be Friday at last Gopro.
I may be going to Hawaii with my girlfriend for a week, not sure yet.
I thought it might be nice to get away for a bit.  Plus I never been there.

My workouts are coming a long well.  I'm doing a 3 day split right now. That has always seemed to work best for me when I can work my major muscle groups twice a week instead of just once. 

How's things going with you gopro?


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well it be Friday at last Gopro.
> I may be going to Hawaii with my girlfriend for a week, not sure yet.
> I thought it might be nice to get away for a bit.  Plus I never been there.
> 
> ...



Well, this post came out of nowhere! 

Hawaii sounds awesome...hope to get there soon myself!

Glad your workouts are going well.

Everything is cool over here...thanks for asking!


----------



## simbh (Nov 22, 2004)

I drink 3-4 litres of water a day , does the job for me.


----------



## Randy (Nov 22, 2004)

Sometimes spontaneity can be a good thing 

You say cool in Florida....hmmm.   Well I guess I can see that.
Its actually been surprisingly cold here in California the last couple of days.
But most people would laugh at what I think is cold (60 degrees)    





			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Well, this post came out of nowhere!
> 
> Hawaii sounds awesome...hope to get there soon myself!
> 
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Whether you are kidding or not, its still an untrue statement that I did not appreciate...thats all. Others may not know you are "just giving me shit."


We know GoPro!!! You helped me out with this same question, and to your defense you gave me 3 options, and VPX CEX was the last one you gave me. I appreciate any and all help I get from you and I see no problem with the way you help or tell it like it is!!! You are definately Da MAN!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sometimes spontaneity can be a good thing
> 
> You say cool in Florida....hmmm.   Well I guess I can see that.
> Its actually been surprisingly cold here in California the last couple of days.
> But most people would laugh at what I think is cold (60 degrees)



Well, if we are going to be literal, then no, its not cool here in Fl. It's still 80-84 everyday here! LOL...being from NY, I laugh at people that think that 60 degrees is cool. At that temp I'm still in a t-shirt and shorts, while some people in Fl are all bundled up!


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2004)

Archangel said:
			
		

> We know GoPro!!! You helped me out with this same question, and to your defense you gave me 3 options, and VPX CEX was the last one you gave me. I appreciate any and all help I get from you and I see no problem with the way you help or tell it like it is!!! You are definately Da MAN!!!



Thanks so much for that. Your words DO NOT go unappreciated by me.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, if we are going to be literal, then no, its not cool here in Fl. It's still 80-84 everyday here! LOL...being from NY, I laugh at people that think that 60 degrees is cool. At that temp I'm still in a t-shirt and shorts, while some people in Fl are all bundled up!


80-84.....ok that sounds more like Florida.  
Last night it dropped to like 40 here  Now that was cold


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 25, 2004)

Best Creatine transport system:  Fedex, UPS, or USPS.  They all work, but USPS usually sucks.


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice BigD


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 25, 2004)

*Prosource is the best I've taken.*

Crea-pure creatine and grape juice...


----------



## SavageHenry (Dec 1, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> This is a new form of creatine in that it is bound to an ester making it FAR more absorbable from the gut into the bloodstream. Regular creatines are very poorly absorbed out of the gut because creatine itself has a dual charge, positive on one end and negative on the other (known in science as a "zwitterion"), and this makes it non-lipoliphic, or fat penetrating. So why does this matter? Well, this is becuase the cells that line the gut are lipid (fat) membranes, and thus regular creatine is not absorbed very well at all through these membranes. Think of it like if you took two magnets and tried to put them together and they "push away" from eachother.
> 
> Now, with CEEs, you have an ester attached to the creatine and esters are VERY lipoliphic, or fat penetrating. The ester carries the creatine right through the lipid membranes and into the bloodstream for transport to muscle cells. There is no bloating or gas in the stomach b/c the creatine does not just sit there waiting to get through, and there is MUCH more creatine available for your muscle cells!
> 
> ...



Sorry for the dumb question but what other companies offer CEE? Just being cheap I guess but I want to see if anyone has it cheaper.
I appreciate it.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

customnutritionwarehouse.com


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2004)

I still think creatine is creatine, but...what do I know


----------



## SavageHenry (Dec 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> customnutritionwarehouse.com



Cool, thanks PreMier


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I still think creatine is creatine, but...what do I know



Not much I gather...


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Not much I gather...


I bet if there was a scientific study comparison done between a body builder consuming the regular creatine monohydrate powder and the creatine you are discussing...there would be little noticeable difference.

Not that I am trying doubt your knowledge or anything gopro, it is just that you hear much different reactions from those trying to sell products then the bodybuilders who are using them that are not affiliated with any proceeds from the sellers.   I just really can't believe that creatine, no matter what delivery system used would make that big of a noticeable difference.

Now If I was a supplement manufacturer,  I would take what ever product I could like creatine,  market several variations,  add fancy scientific explanations as to why they work better than the original, and sell them for much more money. Now its probably legal cause theoretically they are probably not lying. Maybe under these extensive scientific tests they may come out with higher values of benefit, but the bottom line is.. The benefit is probably so small that knowbody would even notice.  So then the question... Is it worth paying for something like that when you can't even notice with the human eye the difference it would make.  Me,  I stick with my 12.00 tub of creatine and use grape juice as a delivery system.   Heck I bet the supplement manufacturers are even trying to take standard grape juice and rename that to make it sound like it is of special benefit to bodybuilders 

I know this is all talk out of my rear here...but I've seen this happen so many times before, and not just with body building supplements, with anything.
Look at all the generic products you can buy.  For the majority of them, if you compare ingredients, they are identical to those with big names trying to off the identical product for like 25 percent more money at minimum.


----------



## gopro (Dec 3, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I bet if there was a scientific study comparison done between a body builder consuming the regular creatine monohydrate powder and the creatine you are discussing...there would be little noticeable difference.
> 
> Not that I am trying doubt your knowledge or anything gopro, it is just that you hear much different reactions from those trying to sell products then the bodybuilders who are using them that are not affiliated with any proceeds from the sellers.   I just really can't believe that creatine, no matter what delivery system used would make that big of a noticeable difference.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your words Randy, but this is one case where there is a true physiological reason why creatine ethyl ester is more effective gram for gram (by far) than regular creatine. It allows for such a greater absorption into the blood stream that its not even close. Its not a gimmick...and I don't care what brand we are talking about...as long as its powdered and of high quality, then its going to work 100% better for the large majority of people.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm,

I would be interested in reading testimonies on this product?
How much more do they charge Gopro in comparison with standard creatine?
How much noticeable gains would you say one would make in comparison?
Lastly,  with those added gains is it worth the extra dollars?

As a consumer, you always wonder about these things.  As Prince had stated many of these products are so cheap to make and sold for such huge inflated profits.




			
				gopro said:
			
		

> I appreciate your words Randy, but this is one case where there is a true physiological reason why creatine ethyl ester is more effective gram for gram (by far) than regular creatine. It allows for such a greater absorption into the blood stream that its not even close. Its not a gimmick...and I don't care what brand we are talking about...as long as its powdered and of high quality, then its going to work 100% better for the large majority of people.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2004)

If you respond well to monohydrate, there really is no need to use CEE.  Its mainly for non responders.


----------



## mrcool24541 (Feb 1, 2006)

*How I do it.*

I had weight trained for sometime prior without using any supplement.  The results were ok but it took longer to notice.  I was smaller ten.  I began to put on weight past 23and now I'm about 240.  I started back weight trasining and I use the creatine and apple juice with noticeable resul   ts in the first week.

Mr Cool


----------



## vinceforheismen (Feb 1, 2006)

*.*

Hey, I also have been losing body fat while taking cell-tech. I have been running about 20 mins 3 times a week but people keep on saying it has to much sugar witch causes body fat.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 3, 2006)

I dont like celltech at all, first its overly priced, second too much sugar, and third its just a monohydrate.

I have been blown away by CEE and will never go back to monohydrate again. I mix CEE with 50grams of powdered gatorade and 50 grams 100% Whey and Im set


----------



## Guru (Mar 3, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I dont like celltech at all, first its overly priced, second too much sugar, and third its just a monohydrate.
> 
> I have been blown away by CEE and will never go back to monohydrate again. I mix CEE with 50grams of powdered gatorade and 50 grams 100% Whey and Im set


Muscletech sucks BIG TIME  . CEE is the way to go.


----------



## sampsonized (Mar 19, 2006)

hey i have a question i have been on cell mass and no xplode for a while now i LOVE no xplode and will truly not train without it but cell mass was shit for me so now im on phospagen hp ive read alot about it what do you guys think about the phospagen hp product?


----------

